# My son's buck.................



## Fossilman (Mar 12, 2006)

My son was on the youth hunt this year...20 minutes before finish,he nails this 4x4 buck..


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

Very nice. I have two more years to go before my first is 14.


----------



## SODSUCKER (Mar 24, 2005)

Congrats there is nothing better than spending time doing what you like to do except when you can do it with someone that you love.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Great pics. Nice buck.


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Fossil, that is great, Awesome looking buck.

The deer looks a little thristy. oke:


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

Fossil Thats a great deer.


----------



## jimbob357 (Jan 2, 2006)

Congrat's to FossilBoy..

Looks like von of dem der canadian bucks eh? :wink:


----------

